# Chase & Wells Fargo Customers Get Their Checks on 3/17



## fmdog44 (Mar 16, 2021)

The local news just said customers of Chase and Wells Faro will get their checks tomorrow. I will check.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 19, 2021)

Not true. I've been a Chase customer for decades and I didn't get mine. How would they even do that? Sending out checks/payments according to who you bank with sounds illogical. Also the Get My Payment tool doesn't even have information about my stimulus yet.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 20, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Not true. I've been a Chase customer for decades and I didn't get mine. How would they even do that? Sending out checks/payments according to who you bank with sounds illogical. Also the Get My Payment tool doesn't even have information about my stimulus yet.


..................


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 21, 2021)

It has nothing to do with being a banking customer. It's set up the same way the IRS did the first two rounds - people who file electronically are the easiest to process, that's all.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 21, 2021)

What happened to the $600?  I didn't even get that!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 21, 2021)

Gaer said:


> What happened to the $600?  I didn't even get that!


If you got the first check by direct deposit from the IRS and have not change bank accounts you should have gotten the second.  However, they lower the amount of money a single person can make so you may no longer qualify.

If you still qualified and did not receive the 600 dollars, then you can get it as a credit on your taxes.  You can go to the IRS site and check on the stimulus payment.  You can also google what income level you need to be at to receive the checks.

We make as much (or as little ) as a couple to allow us to receive the checks as if we were single.  The only problem we had with the last checks is the bank put it into the wrong account, but that was easily fixed by us.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 23, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> You can also google what income level you need to be at to receive the checks.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 23, 2021)

I checked the IRS website this morning and it said I will get a direct deposit tomorrow.

That's a surprise because the previous ones have been in the form of paper checks.


----------

